# PRINCETON WV- "Coke" WGSD,M,2 YO,OS



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

"COKE' may not be on the Mercer County Shelter, PRinceton WV petfinder site yet. He came in yesterday, an owner surrender, and the shelter called me to see if I could "spread the word" as they are VERY full as ususal. 

Talked to Lisa who said she estimates him to be around 2 yo intact male, and she said he's a really sweet boy... I have no idea why he was turned in by his owner but I'm sure the shelter would have that info. The owner said he was raised with children. 

Not the best picture, but can pretty much tell he is pb from the headshot. Contact info: lisa nisbet <[email protected]> and the shelter phone number is 304 425 2880. I'll be out of the area until the first of June so am unable to offer to help if anyone has interest..










HIS NAME IS "COKE"..........


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

I had a chance to visit with Coke today... he thinks he's a lap dog.... just a big SWEET boy who loves to give kisses and loves attention. The shelter said the prior owners said he's protective of his food bowl around other dogs and cats. He decided if I was going to sit in a chair that he should get on one too..... He's a real character... a few more pictures...


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Aw, what a cutie!


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

aww, what a sweetie!! He would make someone a great dog!! Please someone snatch him up.... He looks like he has a great personality!!!


----------



## onewhiteonesable (Feb 18, 2003)

do you know if he gets along with other dogs ?


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

*!*

If anyone has interest in this pretty white gsd PLEASE call the shelter or call directly to Lisa( shelter rescue co-ord) asap at 304 887 0613. I'm out of the area all week but did receive an email from her saying his time is running very short and not much interest in him...this shelter won't hang on to him and he'll be pts. It's difficult to adopt white gsds in this area as everyone prefers tradional looking b&t dog... He's an absolutely wonderfully good natured dog and just a big big baby....loves attention and loves being with people.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Has anyone checked on this boy???? Please don't let him be pts...he's just a loving happy 'in your lap, lots of kisses' type dog.... A real love of a fella'............ I'm still out of the area and not able to offer to help with him OR I would....


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

I did. Lisa said he is good with small dogs, but not dogs his own size. Asked about cats, too. 
He doesn't get along with dogs his size, but he seems not to have a problem with small dogs. He didn't pay too much attention to cats, but I'm not sure if he would bother them if they were running. If you need anything else, just let me know. 
Lisa


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

I was notified yesterday that Coke found a home thank goodness... another pretty b+t F (who may be pregnant) is there now.. don't know if she's been posted yet.. will check.........


----------

